# Hey Hey! Nice To Meet Yah :-)



## CostumeFind

Hello everyone! Just registered and wanted to drop by and say hi there and hello! Let me introduce myself, my name is not CostumeFind, well, it is on here, however you may refer to me as Ethan, that being my name, or CostumeFind, or whatever you find most appropriate at the time, I answer to just about everything. I am the owner of www.CostumeFind.com...quite a good time might I add lol and I am quite a jolly fellow...not overweight jolly, just jolly like ummm...I dunno I am not angry, thats better. I also design a pro haunt in Pittsburgh, Hundred Acres Manor haunted house...I dunno...its quite a good time. I love the industry and I must say after meeting many of you over the years at TW, Hauntcon, and MidWest I could not pass up the opportunity to join this fantastic forum! Hope to hear from many of you soon! Have a great one!

-Ethan


----------



## Dr Morbius

Welcome! Nice to have you here.


----------



## playfx

Welcome...MUAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## ScareShack

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess

Welcome Ethan!


----------



## slimy

You'll like it here. It's quite a good time...

Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Ethan. Not sure we have meet yet, but will soon at MHC for sure.


----------



## trishaanne

Man, they'll let ANYONE on here...hehehe. How ya doin' sweetie...good to see ya. Hope to talk to you soon on chat...since you never call, you never write anymore..nothing!  Love ya anyway kiddo!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Greetings and welcome


----------



## BooGirl666

Hi ya Ethan! Welcome! Heard your company was going to be a new vendor at MHC. Rock on! I'm sure I'll meet ya then! Now getta posting  only 999 more posts til your offically a post whore


----------



## Lotus

Ethan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Welcome Ethan.

Checked out your 2007 trailer vid...sweeeeeet!
Why do I live so far away....why-eeeeeeeeee?


----------



## pyro

hello & WELCOME


----------



## CostumeFind

Dr Morbius said:


> Welcome! Nice to have you here.


Why hello there Dr. Morbius! And how was your weekend? Great to be here! Thanks much!


----------



## CostumeFind

playfx said:


> Welcome...MUAHAHAHAHA!!


Hello there! Great to meet yah! How was your weekend?


----------



## CostumeFind

ScareShack said:


> Welcome!


Thanks very much! How are things?


----------



## CostumeFind

Ghostess said:


> Welcome Ethan!


Hi there Ghostess! An how are you this fine evening! Hope you are having a great week!


----------



## CostumeFind

slimy said:


> You'll like it here. It's quite a good time...
> 
> Welcome.


Why thank you! I am for sure liking it already...trying to get use to accessing my posts...I can be a bit slow at times ha ha! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## CostumeFind

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey Ethan. Not sure we have meet yet, but will soon at MHC for sure.


Why hello there! Hope all is well...I grabbed a costume off of you guys last year for my haunt...worked out great....How are things?


----------



## CostumeFind

trishaanne said:


> Man, they'll let ANYONE on here...hehehe. How ya doin' sweetie...good to see ya. Hope to talk to you soon on chat...since you never call, you never write anymore..nothing!  Love ya anyway kiddo!


Hey Hey there! Yah college is kickin my butt...in a good way though ha ha  This week is finals so gonna take some time and start to get things ready for Midwest haunters this June...Miss you to! How is life?


----------



## CostumeFind

Bone Dancer said:


> Greetings and welcome


Hi there! Thanks for the welcome! How are things?


----------



## CostumeFind

BooGirl666 said:


> Hi ya Ethan! Welcome! Heard your company was going to be a new vendor at MHC. Rock on! I'm sure I'll meet ya then! Now getta posting  only 999 more posts til your offically a post whore


Hi there!  Yah I know how the whole posting thing gets...I was a bit addicted to MySpace sometime ago ha ha...I am super excited about presenting MHC this year...It has always been something I wanted to do...I am a bit nervous not gonna lie but working hard to make it ROCK!  How is your week going? Great to meet yah!


----------



## CostumeFind

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!


 Hi there! Great to meet yah! Hope your week is going well!  Whats new and exciting out your neck of the woods?


----------



## CostumeFind

Haunted Bayou said:


> Welcome Ethan.
> 
> Checked out your 2007 trailer vid...sweeeeeet!
> Why do I live so far away....why-eeeeeeeeee?


Hi there! Thanks for checking out my haunt trailor...the girl in the beginning is my roomate...let me tell you she was not to happy not being able to see when I suggested to gouge out her eyes for the opening ha ha! You are more than welcome to stop by anytime if you are out our way...Just give me a heads up!


----------



## CostumeFind

pyro said:


> hello & WELCOME


Hi there Pyro! Hope all is well! Whats new and exciting?!?


----------

